# Can ya'll help please?



## LindaH

I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.

What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!


----------



## RGlad

I think you are right, garter stitch with really big needles.


----------



## LindaH

If she had a picture of the model holding the shawl out so that it was totally open to get a full shot of it, I think I could guess better. I am guessing that it was started with maybe 5 or 6 stitches and increased every other round until it was finished and bound off so that a triangle of sorts was created. I can't be sure of course because I can't see the whole shawl opened up.. but if I had to guess this would be my thought.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

LindaH said:


> If she had a picture of the model holding the shawl out so that it was totally open to get a full shot of it, I think I could guess better. I am guessing that it was started with maybe 5 or 6 stitches and increased every other round until it was finished and bound off so that a triangle of sorts was created. I can't be sure of course because I can't see the whole shawl opened up.. but if I had to guess this would be my thought.


No, it's one of those simple rectangles that you knit, bind off, and then bend around and sew one short end to the beginning of one of the long sides. The shawl goes straight across and is shorter in the back, longer and pointed in the front.

It also looks like it was cast on and worked sideways, with long rows, rather than short rows like a scarf. And the yarn looks like fingering, to me...


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's constructed like this one, only with garter st instead of ribs, and a much looser gauge:
http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/poncho_choo-choo.html

Couldn't be easier...


----------



## Kathie

I wish I could help you but I can't. I can see why she is interested though. It's kind of cool. My granddaughters would love that. I wonder where the picture came from.


----------



## LindaH

Kathie said:


> I wish I could help you but I can't. I can see why she is interested though. It's kind of cool. My granddaughters would love that. I wonder where the picture came from.


www.etsy.com/listing/77105982/jade-green-short-sleeved-bamboo-shrug-2


----------



## LindaH

Sewbizgirl said:


> It's constructed like this one, only with garter st instead of ribs, and a much looser gauge:
> http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/poncho_choo-choo.html
> 
> Couldn't be easier...


Thank you! I will pass the link on to her with your post!


----------



## jmcret05

This looks like directions for the "poncho". Knitted with either Hempathy, or a ribbon yarn on large needles would probably produce the same texture and look.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6008115_directions-knitted-ribbon-poncho.html


----------



## Sewbizgirl

jmcret05 said:


> This looks like directions for the "poncho". Knitted with either Hempathy, or a ribbon yarn on large needles would probably produce the same texture and look.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6008115_directions-knitted-ribbon-poncho.html


Actually, as I look at the photos again, I think they just made one very long rectangle, rather than two... They still bent one short end around to join to the end of one long side, like in the diagram of the Choo Choo pattern, just used one long rectangle instead of two.

If you use two rectangles you get two points, for front and back. If you use just one long rectangle, you get one point, and one straight edge.


----------



## knitter61

I don't know about the poncho but I wish I looked like the model!


----------



## AvonelleRed

I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.

She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


----------



## StitchDesigner

AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


Avonelle, you sound like my Italian papa! "Please, you need to eat-a just a little bit!"


----------



## LindaH

StitchDesigner said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Avonelle, you sound like my Italian papa! "Please, you need to eat-a just a little bit!"
Click to expand...

I smiled when I read this post as well! I agree with Avonelle, the model does need to eat a little something.  She is from the UK though, so that might explain it. I believe that the model may be the designer as well, but I am not sure about that. She is in every picture that the designer is selling, so that kind of makes me believe that the designer and model are one in the same.

I passed along the information that has been sent so far, but I have yet to receive a reply. If she has other questions, I will ask again. I have told her about KP, but I don't know if she will come join us or not.


----------



## roseknit

To me it looks like stockinette


----------



## KyKnitter

I made a summer sweater out of a linen yarn that looks like the wrap on the model. It was very open and stiff on the hank but when it was worked up it was very soft. If I remember correctly, it was nice and soft.


----------



## Wheatie

I made something simular for my daughter without a pattern. I used about a 6 needle and the stitch was k1, yarn over across and the next row was k1, drop the yarn over. A simple pattern, but useing larger needles in a streight knit would probably have the same affect. I made a long rectangle and then sewed the ends to gather.


----------



## Marylou12

jmcret05 said:


> This looks like directions for the "poncho". Knitted with either Hempathy, or a ribbon yarn on large needles would probably produce the same texture and look.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6008115_directions-knitted-ribbon-poncho.html


I don't understand #3 in the sewing together part. I would like to make this for my DD.


----------



## farmgirl

Not sure what stitch this is but I find myself wanting to feed that model something.


----------



## Torticollus

Whatever it is, it looks dangerous - like it would catch on anything anywhere near it!


----------



## pegged

Long rectangle of garter stitch. Stockinette would be rolling up into a tube. I'm thinking sport weight yarn on a big needle. Why not try something similar over a few stitches to see if that duplicates the look on the model?


----------



## BarbaraL

Note the seam on the second photo ... not good at structural grasping of things. Given the seam is it still a triangle? I love the idea of K1 then drop the yarn over on the next row. Thanx will try.
This kind of look is great for older women too, you can cover up the crinkly skin and still get away with something a little bare to look fashionable.


----------



## StitchDesigner

roseknit said:


> To me it looks like stockinette


I can see garter ridges on the red one, but the green one does look like stockinette. The edges are slip stitched to prevent roll.


----------



## Kissnntell

looks like u could use any stitch u wanted as long as u use extra large needles. looks like something 2 get rid of some stash stuff!!


----------



## ecando

Hi, I made that shawl/ponch about a while ago on big needels with kid mohair and all garter stitch. Use caution, stitches have a tendency to fall off. I used a color called ice blue, it came out very pretty. Have fun.


----------



## Pepper's Mom

I agree with the garter stitch on very, very big needles. Do a swatch to "get the look", so to speak, and then it's just a large rectangle with the cast off edged sewn on to the knitted stitches. I really like the look for a young girl, and I have just the two who will jump up and down when they see these. Thank you for the post.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting

AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


I would be happy to donate 20 or 30 pounds....maybe a lioposuction transfusion?


----------



## julielovespurple

LindaH said:


> I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.
> 
> What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!


Looks like it. Good luck, it's really pretty!


----------



## sillyknitter

girls wearing size 0 pants that bag.....have NEVER been that skinny!!!! What about those 1 inch zippers on the pants?? Oh well. Pattern is interesting, I love the way everyone pulls together to answer a question. Y'all are awesome!!!


----------



## Joanie 5

Stitch Designer, Oh, how that brings back memories of my Itialian grandfather and father. Monja, Monja, (? spelling). Once when I was about fifteen, maybe a size ten or twelve, my father told me I needed to eat more because people would thing he was starving me!!!!!. Then my grandfather would always tell me to eat, send me to the train depot down the street to get ice cream at their cafe. Maybe that is why I have been overweight for so many years?????


----------



## Dcsmith77

I think it is garter stitch using lace weight on about size 11 to 15 needles. It would be pretty slippery on the needles, but it is cute. That model is downright skinny, not thin. The Angelina Jolie look that shows bones. That is not attractive to me, although like some others, I could donate a few pounds to her if someone tells me how!


----------



## yellowrose741

I opened one of the photos and enlarged and it was knit every row. Her etsy shop had several of these. It appears to have been knit from the long side. Probably to make it drape so beautifully. I am absolutely making one !!! Can any of you experts make an educated guess for an approximate number of stitches to cast on? Thanks for posting the photos and thanks for responding to my request.


----------



## gypsie

Sewbizgirl said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she had a picture of the model holding the shawl out so that it was totally open to get a full shot of it, I think I could guess better. I am guessing that it was started with maybe 5 or 6 stitches and increased every other round until it was finished and bound off so that a triangle of sorts was created. I can't be sure of course because I can't see the whole shawl opened up.. but if I had to guess this would be my thought.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those simple rectangles that you knit, bind off, and then bend around and sew one short end to the beginning of one of the long sides. The shawl goes straight across and is shorter in the back, longer and pointed in the front.
> 
> It also looks like it was cast on and worked sideways, with long rows, rather than short rows like a scarf. And the yarn looks like fingering, to me...
Click to expand...

I agree with this reply, notice the seam coming over the left front shoulder.


----------



## hania

They have this stitch on ravelry in a cowl.


----------



## songofjoy

I have to agree with "roseknit" that this looks like a stockinette stitch on large needles to get the lacy effect.


----------



## dachsmom

Agree with swwbizgirl. One long rectangle sewed together on the side. Looks like garter stitch on large needles.


----------



## Sarahwe

I have made a couple of similar looking patterns - one was a purse stitch, the other was done in stockinette, but every other row was knit through the back loop to twist the stitch. When binding off (crochet bind off) every other stitch (the regularly stitched ones) were dropped off the needle and unraveled down to the cast on edge, which made a very open lacy look. Both patterns were done with size 5 needles, but appeared to have been knit with very large needles. I can't determine how this one was done just by the pictures, but the look is the same as my two pieces.


----------



## Loramarin

I think it's stockinette too. Just a rectangle on BIG needles. Knit a row Purl a row.


----------



## denisejh

Linda-Yep. Garter stitch on big needles.


----------



## sherimorphis

LindaH said:


> I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.
> 
> What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!


Send a link if you find it!!! Sheri


----------



## Avalon37

Pepper's Mom said:


> I agree with the garter stitch on very, very big needles. Do a swatch to "get the look", so to speak, and then it's just a large rectangle with the cast off edged sewn on to the knitted stitches. I really like the look for a young girl, and I have just the two who will jump up and down when they see these. Thank you for the post.


 Are you saying "very big" needles as in 50's or more like 15's?


----------



## sherimorphis

LindaH said:


> I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.
> 
> What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-poncho-3 something similar?
Sheri


----------



## gdhavens

AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


Yeh, like chocolate, ice cream, apple pie, lasagna . . . . Oh, my, I just gained 2 pounds thinking about all the things I love to eat!!!!! LOL!!!! I would love to be thinner.
The picture that was just posted is lovely.


----------



## 5mmdpns

LindaH said:


> I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.
> 
> What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!


Back years ago in the 1970's this knit was referred to as condominium knitting. Loose airy sweaters, ponchos, tops, were knit on huge knitting needles using a #3 or #4 yarn weight. The needles were about a 12mm or 15mm size. My grandmother knit these all the time back then.


----------



## sherimorphis

5mmdpns said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new friend who sent me a couple of pics this morning and asked me if I could tell her what the stitch in the picture is. It is a poncho, and to me it looks like possible DK weight yarn was used. It looks like a HUGE pair of needles were used with this yarn to create this open, airy look. I am guessing it is a standard garter stitch made with huge needles and maybe a 3 or 4 weight yarn.
> 
> What do the knitting guru's think? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Back years ago in the 1970's this knit was referred to as condominium knitting. Loose airy sweaters, ponchos, tops, were knit on huge knitting needles using a #3 or #4 yarn weight. The needles were about a 12mm or 15mm size. My grandmother knit these all the time back then.
Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking too. There was a sweater that was knit like this, I wonder if we did the yoke in YO'ers, all lacy like this. It was 3/4 length sleeve, cardigan. I knit many, no longer have the pattern. If I find it I'll send it along tho. Sheri


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is more on the condominium knitting also called condo knitting. I am quoting from the site where you ask questions and they answer them. I seem to have lost the quote. I will go find the http address for it. This knitting style is coming back into fashion.

http://www.howtodothings.com/hobbies/how-to-knit-with-condo-knitting


----------



## Gramms9

I agree - garter stitch.


----------



## redann

You're right: its definitely garter stitch. Yarn can have a range of thicknesses within a specified gauge, so unless you know more about it, there's no way of knowing for sure. It looks heavier than DK to me, though. Keeping that loose structure on large needles could have been a real pain. friction between needle and yarn has probably a big factor to consider. The person who suggested a YO between stitches could be correct, though the relatively even distribution of stitches makes me question that theory. 
I'd do a couple of swatches if you're that interested.

This design is cute and versatile. At first I agreed with others who thought it could have been constructed with 2 points, and thought about how that format could exploit its airy construction and the small amount of yarn it contains to wear it as a cowl or scarf. However, on closer inspection I see that it is one long rectangle after all.

Too bad about the construction. That fat nasty turned-out seam in front really detracts from the overall effect. There are less obtrusive ways to join such an end to a side edge. Of course if this is a first draft of a design. that could be easily resolved in the next version.
The neckline rows (section of K2Tog), are stockinette, as someone else suggested. 
A



RGlad said:


> I think you are right, garter stitch with really big needles.


----------



## DottieH

The open weave pattern reminds me of the scarves I made for Christmas 2010! I used Paton 's Lace yarn #2 , size 15 needles, and used 40 stitches done in garter st for the whole skein of yarn, or the length you want! I slipped the first st on each row for a nice neat edge! I even used other yarns, like sock weight wool/mohair, also cashmere! Thought how quickly I could make some gifts, but beware, it's very easy to gain ( or lose ) a stitch, you have to count every row (believe me, I had to frog MANY rows, when I gave up the counting)!

They (all 8 of them!) took a lot longer than I had anticipated, but they were fun and turned out really pretty. Everyone seemed to love getting one!


----------



## jools

yes it's got to be garter stitch on big needles


----------



## CBCAROL

AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


............................................................

I'm NOT trying to be critical, BUT I WAS one of those naturally thin, thin young women...... I was 5ft. 4in. tall and never weighed more than 103 lbs (when pregnant - 5 times - I would gain 45-50 lbs & then by the time the baby was 4-6 weeks old I was back to 103 lbs.) and I ate more than most guys......& had very healthy eating habits......
I just could never gain weight...... then I turned 40-42 and finally started gaining weight..... I now am only 5ft.-2in. tall and weigh 150 lbs.......... I really do not want to weigh 103 lbs again, but I would like to lose 10-15 lbs...... but now I have the opposite problem----- I cannot lose weight--------
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KnitPicker

I do believe this is the "Love Knot" stitch. That's one name for it.


----------



## moonsib

Looks like garter stitch. And for heaven's sake somebody get those poor girls some nourishing food! They are beyond skinny.


----------



## luvs2knit47

I agree....have actually knitted with LARGE needles and several strands of yarn to make some multi textured scarves...


----------



## Ask4j

Sewbizgirl said:


> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she had a picture of the model holding the shawl out so that it was totally open to get a full shot of it, I think I could guess better. I am guessing that it was started with maybe 5 or 6 stitches and increased every other round until it was finished and bound off so that a triangle of sorts was created. I can't be sure of course because I can't see the whole shawl opened up.. but if I had to guess this would be my thought.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those simple rectangles that you knit, bind off, and then bend around and sew one short end to the beginning of one of the long sides. The shawl goes straight across and is shorter in the back, longer and pointed in the front.
> 
> It also looks like it was cast on and worked sideways, with long rows, rather than short rows like a scarf. And the yarn looks like fingering, to me...
Click to expand...

I agree a simple triangle on probably 15 needles, garter stitch, with fingering weight yarn and probably only 20 to 24 stitches cast on depending on how large you want it. Here's another pattern that is similar except using multi-yarns and seed stitch instead of garter stitch. http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60107.html?noImages=


----------



## buncogal

I have made this stitch it is called the Soloman stitch in 
crocheting. There is a vidio on you tube. Hope this helped. :wink:


----------



## Marilyn803

It's pretty cool. I believe it's garter and one rectangle.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

LOL



AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


----------



## StitchDesigner

buncogal said:


> I have made this stitch it is called the Soloman stitch in
> crocheting. There is a vidio on you tube. Hope this helped. :wink:


They are *not* crocheted. They are not a knot stitch either. Most likely, they are both garter stitch (knitted). Crochet does not produce that kind of stitch pattern. And, yes, I do know. I have taught it.


----------



## yellowrose741

How many should you cast on do you think?



StitchDesigner said:


> buncogal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made this stitch it is called the Soloman stitch in
> crocheting. There is a vidio on you tube. Hope this helped. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> They are *not* crocheted. They are not a knot stitch either. Most likely, they are both garter stitch (knitted). Crochet does not produce that kind of stitch pattern. And, yes, I do know. I have taught it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Quicknit

To me it looks like the wool is wrapped around the needle twice and just the one knitted while the other is let slip. Creating the bigger gap between rows, and DK on larger needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Quicknit said:


> To me it looks like the wool is wrapped around the needle twice and just the one knitted while the other is let slip. Creating the bigger gap between rows, and DK on larger needles. Hope this helps.


Yes, and the condo knitting takes away the need to do YO's to get the big open stitches. The condo knitting replaces this and is much more efficient than doing YO's and then decreases on the next row.


----------



## Jan L

I have a pattern called the Litoral Shawl. It's made with a Litoral yarn from Asian Trends. The pattern is by Arlene from the Needle Nook in Atlanta. It's made on sz. 17 needles in a garter stitch. Cast on 30 stitches. Knit every row (garter stitch) increasing 1 stitch at the beginning and end of each row until you've used up almost all of the yarn (@100 stitches)leaving enough to bind off. That's something like the easy dishcloth pattern. It isn't the same pattern we're looking for, but the stitch looks the same. It ties loosely in front.


----------



## dianejohnson

Kathie said:


> I wish I could help you but I can't. I can see why she is interested though. It's kind of cool. My granddaughters would love that. I wonder where the picture came from.


the picture is from an etsy shop called "ileaiye". the model is cheryline price, the owner and creative force behind the shop. her hand knitted items are really pretty fabulous, aren't they? she may be anorexic, but she's also inspired so very many to begin or to take up knitting again. she's without question, one of my favorite designers and she pretty much knits non-stop.


----------



## dianejohnson

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to donate 20 or 30 pounds....maybe a lioposuction transfusion?
> 
> 
> 
> this made me laugh out loud. i would be happy to donate the same or more, myself. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Kissnntell

please please PLEASE!! send some my way!! losing way 2 much & doc cant figure out why. eating like a horse, so thats not the prob. i do have FM which sometimes mimics stuff, so we're investigating that. i wanna get back UP to my old feelin good 105!!


----------



## StitchDesigner

yellowrose741 said:


> How many should you cast on do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buncogal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have made this stitch it is called the Soloman stitch in
> crocheting. There is a vidio on you tube. Hope this helped. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> They are *not* crocheted. They are not a knot stitch either. Most likely, they are both garter stitch (knitted). Crochet does not produce that kind of stitch pattern. And, yes, I do know. I have taught it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Whatever suits your fancy. With really big needles, I'd start at 20 and see if I like that. The stitches are so big, frogging and reworking wouldn't take long.


----------



## CeceTX

I felt the same way.
Cece


----------



## CeceTX

Jan L said:


> I have a pattern called the Litoral Shawl. It's made with a Litoral yarn from Asian Trends. The pattern is by Arlene from the Needle Nook in Atlanta. It's made on sz. 17 needles in a garter stitch. Cast on 30 stitches. Knit every row (garter stitch) increasing 1 stitch at the beginning and end of each row until you've used up almost all of the yarn (@100 stitches)leaving enough to bind off. That's something like the easy dishcloth pattern. It isn't the same pattern we're looking for, but the stitch looks the same. It ties loosely in front.


Could you post a picture...I'd love to see this. Cece in TX


----------



## luvs2knit47

LOL~~~


----------



## kiwi11

I believe it is in Garter stitch-large needles and knitted in one long strip and one end joined to the side of the start- I would be keen to see a pattern if anyone can find one??
mainly for the number of stitches? weight of yarn etc
If it were not for my time restraints at the mo, I would give it a go, as I have a beautiful Jade green mohair that would suit this style.

It looks as though it sits snugly across the back, and sits diagonally and loosely at the front only.....


----------



## Aubree

I wonder if maybe it's linen stitch?


----------



## redann

I magnified this photo. It is definitely garter; knit in long rows and the knitted length (short side) is attached to the end of the width (long edge). 
If you knit something like this, you might consider using stitch markers. its easy to count out say 10 stitches at a time and worth the extra time it takes to do that because you won't be ripping out very much or very often. In fact, if you tend to drop stitches anyway, I'd recommend a safety line every few rows, because it would be so easy to drop stitches with fine yarn and large needles. I'd even try roughing up the tips of my needles with sandpaper to get a getter grip. Of course, some would recoil in horror at such a suggestion. I'm always modifying my tools to make them more helpful.


----------



## Jan L

CeceTX said:


> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pattern called the Litoral Shawl. It's made with a Litoral yarn from Asian Trends. The pattern is by Arlene from the Needle Nook in Atlanta. It's made on sz. 17 needles in a garter stitch. Cast on 30 stitches. Knit every row (garter stitch) increasing 1 stitch at the beginning and end of each row until you've used up almost all of the yarn (@100 stitches)leaving enough to bind off. That's something like the easy dishcloth pattern. It isn't the same pattern we're looking for, but the stitch looks the same. It ties loosely in front.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post a picture...I'd love to see this. Cece in TX
Click to expand...

Wish I could. I'm wintering in Florida. I only have my netbook with me. I will head home at the end of the month. I'll send you a PM (if I can remember how) with my e-mail address. I can make a copy of mail it to you.


----------



## Dsynr

AvonelleRed said:


> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.


I make a mean beef stew she can try!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Jan L said:


> CeceTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan L said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pattern called the Litoral Shawl. It's made with a Litoral yarn from Asian Trends. The pattern is by Arlene from the Needle Nook in Atlanta. It's made on sz. 17 needles in a garter stitch. Cast on 30 stitches. Knit every row (garter stitch) increasing 1 stitch at the beginning and end of each row until you've used up almost all of the yarn (@100 stitches)leaving enough to bind off. That's something like the easy dishcloth pattern. It isn't the same pattern we're looking for, but the stitch looks the same. It ties loosely in front.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post a picture...I'd love to see this. Cece in TX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish I could. I'm wintering in Florida. I only have my netbook with me. I will head home at the end of the month. I'll send you a PM (if I can remember how) with my e-mail address. I can make a copy of mail it to you.
Click to expand...

The litoral shawl can be found at Ravelry. It really does not look the same as the ones posted on the first post of this forum topic.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/litoral-shawl


----------



## LindaH

dianejohnson said:


> Kathie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could help you but I can't. I can see why she is interested though. It's kind of cool. My granddaughters would love that. I wonder where the picture came from.
> 
> 
> 
> the picture is from an etsy shop called "ileaiye". the model is cheryline price, the owner and creative force behind the shop. her hand knitted items are really pretty fabulous, aren't they? she may be anorexic, but she's also inspired so very many to begin or to take up knitting again. she's without question, one of my favorite designers and she pretty much knits non-stop.
Click to expand...

You are right. That is the Etsy shop's name. I have looked over her Etsy shop now that I know about her stuff from this friend of mine. She really loves her stuff. Very nice work, most of which appears to be open and airy like these pieces.


----------



## LindaH

Dsynr said:


> AvonelleRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I wish the model would eat something.
> 
> She may be naturally thin, but I just want to feed her something - anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I make a mean beef stew she can try!
Click to expand...

You should share that mean beef stew recipe with all of us in the General Chit Chat forum... Please?


----------



## LindaH

Actually, I am wondering if this pattern isn't a closer match to the original photo's that I posted.

http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Aslan_Trends_PDFs-Aslan_Trends_Class_Openwork_Cardigan-8040.html

What do you all think? Look at how open and airy that cardigan is? Surely the pattern for this one could be adapted for a rectangular shawl/poncho..Right?


----------



## Bbt712

I am a little slow to answer but I found the pattern for this poncho in my stash. So many patterns and so little time. The poncho is a free pattern from Liom Brand and is done on size 17 needles. Should be quick!!!


----------



## Ask4j

Ask4j said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindaH said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she had a picture of the model holding the shawl out so that it was totally open to get a full shot of it, I think I could guess better. I am guessing that it was started with maybe 5 or 6 stitches and increased every other round until it was finished and bound off so that a triangle of sorts was created. I can't be sure of course because I can't see the whole shawl opened up.. but if I had to guess this would be my thought.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those simple rectangles that you knit, bind off, and then bend around and sew one short end to the beginning of one of the long sides. The shawl goes straight across and is shorter in the back, longer and pointed in the front.
> 
> It also looks like it was cast on and worked sideways, with long rows, rather than short rows like a scarf. And the yarn looks like fingering, to me...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree a simple triangle on probably 15 needles, garter stitch, with fingering weight yarn and probably only 20 to 24 stitches cast on depending on how large you want it. Here's another pattern that is similar except using multi-yarns and seed stitch instead of garter stitch. http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/60107.html?noImages=
Click to expand...

after reading my comment it should be rectangle not triangle--the end results looks like a triangle but it is a long piece attached as stated above. sorry if it confused anyone.


----------



## Ask4j

LindaH said:


> Actually, I am wondering if this pattern isn't a closer match to the original photo's that I posted.
> 
> http://www.yarnmarket.com/yarn/Aslan_Trends_PDFs-Aslan_Trends_Class_Openwork_Cardigan-8040.html
> 
> What do you all think? Look at how open and airy that cardigan is? Surely the pattern for this one could be adapted for a rectangular shawl/poncho..Right?


Yes, I agree. Now I would considering making the pattern from yarnmarket because I know I would wear it. I'm not a "freezy" type person so I don't wear shawls, vests or anything additional however this over a tee shirt would be comfy.


----------



## ldale

I'm going to throw another crazy thought into this conversation: a one-sided raglan increase. Cast on at the neck, then as you knit down (see how the stitches in the back are still verticle?) do an increase on one side of the front only. Once you knit it as long as you want, bind off the back and the right half of the front, then knit back and forth decreasing a stitch on each side until you have none left (making the point while you maintain the verticle stitches). Call me crazy but I think this might be the trick and I'm going to try it. I'll get back to you if it works!


----------



## BTRFLY

you are so funny avonelle red!


----------



## kmorrell

Is the pattern for this shawl/poncho available? How do I find it? Thank you


----------



## jools

Yep plain old garter stitch


----------



## kmray

I love this but I can't help you, wish the pattern was available.


----------

